# not new to FFs but new to charter...some help pls..........



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

hello! I have been on FFs since 2007 but only just become a charte member and as such have just been able to 'buy a pet'. I have bought a little duck and when I clicked on my profile and 'see pets' it says he is starving and very depressed! how do I make him happy and full up??


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

ah, simples!!!!   I'll do that right away, thanks   congrats on baby hun


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

it is really difficult, we just cannot decide! dh reckons it will be easier if we know the sex but I reminded him we have 6 weeks postnatal to choose a name so we can jolly well wait til the birth to find out


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi Helen,

Have you found the Charter VIP board?

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=155.0


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

ah, thanks for that link


----------

